
International Day of Human Space Flight: 12 April - kartikkumar
http://www.un.org/en/events/humanspaceflightday/
======
brudgers
Yuri Gagarin:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yuri_Gagarin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yuri_Gagarin)

